# Oasis Nano Tank



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Great work! A couple weeks of selective pruning would have this look quite Amano-esque, but I say it looks great almost untamed like this. Any fish in there?

What size?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Great work! A couple weeks of selective pruning would have this look quite Amano-esque, but I say it looks great almost untamed like this. Any fish in there?
> 
> What size?


Yeah, it grew out of control. I had pennywort, java moss, and the riccia floating on top that just exploded from the lights I had. 
It was a 6 gallon fluval edge but I've been overhauled. My sub is now ada soil done in a iwagumi style.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That's great. It looks like a big tank


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> That's great. It looks like a big tank


it's actually quite small but the fluval edge looks very stunning in real life because it look like an "energon' cube of water. Don't know if you got that vintage transformers reference.


----------

